# I really want this, but......



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

......not at $1750.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400117130222
What's a reasonable price?

It's been on and off for a really long time. I wish it would sell so I wouldn't have to look at it.....


----------



## fatsteelfreak (Jun 28, 2007)

about half what he's asking IMHO.................

andy


----------



## drdiaboloco (Apr 10, 2010)

WOW, that's a pretty machine...

Okay, not a machine until it has parts on it, but still... Seeing that 25yrs ago would've made my knees go weak.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

There's a few listed in my "Merckx sale prices" thread below.

NOS SLX's seem to be all over the map - from a low of $405 to $699 to $1303. I think the last one was a really nice pearl paint job.

Used VGC have been $600-$1093.

If at auction I would have guessed anything in the $700-$1000 range could happen, although you never know. Spring is here. I'd be v surprised if it sells at that ask price tho.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Hadn't even looked at these when I posted above, but reinforce my point:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-Eddy-Merckx-Extra-Corsa-new-SLX-57cm-NOS-/330424200766?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item4ceed12e3e

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-EDDY-MERCKX-CORSA-EXTRA-frameset-SLX-tubes-/130382893083?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item1e5b6d101b


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

ksanbon said:


> ......not at $1750.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400117130222
> What's a reasonable price?
> ...




That one's been listed for over 3 months now.


----------



## dbh (Oct 15, 2008)

I think that's a pretty steep price. GVH had a beautiful NOS 7-11 Corsa Extra listed recently for $1500 or so. I picked up a Corsa Extra in Team Panasonic colors not long ago on ebay for a little under $400 -- in the exact same size to boot. Granted it had cable routing along the top tube and the paint was rough in shape. For $500, I could get a Joe Bell paint job and have a nearly new frame for half the price of this listing.


----------

